# New 03 Z owner with some q's



## ITR632 (Mar 1, 2005)

Well its actually my father in law that bought a new Z this weekend and after driving it i may have to get one myself=). Anyways, he bought it used and it came with some Axis 19'' wheels which are really REALLY nice looking. However, since this is his daily driver he is worried about having to replace the tires more frequently because they are so low profile. He is either wanting to replace with 17, or 18's. Anyways, what do you think the wear difference will be, between the 17,18, and 19'' rims (estimate). Also, what kind of rim do you guys suggest that is not outrageously expensive. I am new to nissan, I have owned 5 hondas and just bought my wife a new Altima. I drive a big ass avalanche=). Let me know.... Oh BTW- the Z has nismo exhaust and intake, and every option including navi.... very very nice ride...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

ITR632 said:


> Well its actually my father in law that bought a new Z this weekend and after driving it i may have to get one myself=). Anyways, he bought it used and it came with some Axis 19'' wheels which are really REALLY nice looking. However, since this is his daily driver he is worried about having to replace the tires more frequently because they are so low profile. He is either wanting to replace with 17, or 18's. Anyways, what do you think the wear difference will be, between the 17,18, and 19'' rims (estimate). Also, what kind of rim do you guys suggest that is not outrageously expensive. I am new to nissan, I have owned 5 hondas and just bought my wife a new Altima. I drive a big ass avalanche=). Let me know.... Oh BTW- the Z has nismo exhaust and intake, and every option including navi.... very very nice ride...


It really depends on the tire itself. I believe that larger tires DO wear a bit faster than most, but it won't matter much if his car has the dreaded tire feathering issue. I think you should trade me for me wheels and tires straight up.... deal?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

What size are the tyres? The tyre selection will be the greatest impact on how long the tyre lasts. If he doesn't mind the diminished ride quality from the larger wheels, then I think he should keep them as I can only imagine they look great (pics!). Also, chances are if it snows in your climate and he drives the car when it snows, then he will need snow rims and tyres.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

That is dependent on the tires not the wheels. If your worried about tire life you can get BFGoodrich g-Force KDW2s that will last 30k miles. The car is a sports car it shouldn't have cheap 50k mile tires that offer no traction. Oh and I bet the tires on their now will last longer then the stock Potenzas ever would of.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

wheel diameter (while maintaining the proper tire rolling diameter) really has no effect on wear. Tire model will have a greater effect. Like some Toyo RA1s might last 8k miles where you could buy some all-season bricks that'll last 80k miles. This is a sports car though so I recommend staying with the sticky stuff  If anything, getting some smaller diameter wheels will mean cheaper tires.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> If anything, getting some smaller diameter wheels will mean cheaper tires.


Not when it comes to decent rubber. Size has really no effect on price, that I've seen. I've paid just as much for a set of 16" gummies as I've seen for a set of 18s, same brand. Especially when you start getting into RA1, S03 etc territory....


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

hmm... interesting. Well, I know my 15" tires for my SE-R are pretty cheap compared to 17"  Gotta love SO3s in 195/50 (yes, slightly smaller than stock) for $73 each  I guess when you get to 17" and 18", it doesn't matter as much, but I haven't looked.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

I think SO3's are the bomb and you got a great price for them!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

spdracerUT said:


> hmm... interesting. Well, I know my 15" tires for my SE-R are pretty cheap compared to 17"  Gotta love SO3s in 195/50 (yes, slightly smaller than stock) for $73 each  I guess when you get to 17" and 18", it doesn't matter as much, but I haven't looked.


Yeah, once you get past 15", prices seem to be about the same. Unless, of course, you have 19"-20"-24" or something like that... 16" to 18" rubber seems to be about the same price, at least around here.


----------



## IreiMember (Feb 3, 2005)

lol well there are lots of opinions with verry little fact it seems. tires are rated with there treadware. do some homework on the diff treadware specs. its also really gonna depend on what kind of driver he is and what he wants out of his tires.



gl 



Irei


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

IreiMember said:


> lol well there are lots of opinions with verry little fact it seems.


Just like your post. Again no useful information no post.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^ Warning #2


----------

